# New Logo



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

This is the new logo.. and it stays.. I picked number 1 .. 
and the rest is correct


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

Cute!  
Matches those turquise and brown boxes from Paper Mart (I think).

Irena


----------



## tangled_panda (Jul 31, 2007)

They are all very cute!  I like the first one too, it is easier for me to tell that the center of the flower is the dot above the "i".


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks guys.. yeah I picked the first one.. its wonderful...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Papermart? Do you have a link? I always go to Nashville Wraps


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, it was Nashville Wraps.
Here is the box I was talking about. They have other sizes as well.

http://www.nashvillewraps.com/ShowSku.w ... 8&Type=688

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I like this one best. It is clean, fresh, simple & modern. It is not young, it is not old, it is not cheap, it is not over priced, it is not country, it is not city, it is all things. It should have mass appeal for you & you should do very well with it.

Those boxes are to die for! That was the first thing I thought of too Irena.

This is an awesome logo!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Yes, I like this one best. It is clean, fresh, simple & modern. It is not young, it is not old, it is not cheap, it is not over priced, it is not country, it is not city, it is all things. It should have mass appeal for you & you should do very well with it.
> 
> Those boxes are to die for! That was the first thing I thought of too Irena.
> 
> This is an awesome logo!



I think those boxes would be perfect with this logo.
Very upscale!  

Irena


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you guys... and yes there are bags to match.. I love them.. and love the logo!


----------



## CPSoaper (Aug 21, 2007)

Your colors are very stylish and your logo is very clean and simple.  I really like it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 21, 2007)

8) Kewl logo S!  I love the simplicity!  I hope it draws lots of customers to you!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Laura (Aug 22, 2007)

It looks really good  8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.. now its time for pictures, brochures, and the dreaded website design... *sigh* when do i get to soap! LOL


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Aug 30, 2007)

*Love it!*

Gorgeous! I love the color combo. I love that it doesn't look "kidsy" (is that a word, if not, go with it...), like you're selling puppy dog tails, or gum drops, or rainbows...you get the idea.

It's clean, without being "stiff" and I would definately be drawn to check out the hype! I'm am so about thinking carefully about logo design.


----------



## naturemama (Sep 1, 2007)

I love that color combo too.  Great logo/banner!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks! I am very happy with it!


----------



## moca (Sep 2, 2007)

It looks great!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

It truly is known that a slow-moving bad player built into a flag activities could lead to a whole lot scratch shed the adventure. L.Barbosa #10 orange Jersey A lot of knowledge ability are widely-used out there to enhance final results on the subject of a flag karate consumers the employment of sports jerseys the Indian subcontinent.


----------

